# Updates on Your Mischief! With Pics?



## Rumy91989

So I know a lot of people have had lots of changes in their mischiefs since they first introduced them, be that the loss of a rattie or the addition of new ones, so I wanted to create a nice update thread where we can all post our pics and updates. 

Mine has actually been stable for the past 4-5 months which is pretty much a miracle for me, and while I suspect there will be some changes soon (I've got two girls pushing three and another two over two), I wouldn't mind a bit if I got to keep all my girls for a very long time. 

From youngest to oldest, we have Ashe (nearly impossible to photograph as she zips around like a crazy lady all the time) now at 7 months.



Then Nirvash, now about 10 months.




Then Luna, who just hit a year (and also will not slow down long enough for a picture EVER)




And Lulu, who will be two next month



Yuki (STUBZ!!!) who just passed the two year mark last month




Totoro, who is just about two and a half, according to our vet (because of her ears and expression she also answers to Goblin)




Cloud, who just celebrated her third birthday (she's doing her "cute face" in two of these pics)





And my heart rat, Euphie, who will be three and a half next November. <3




Now let's see yours!


----------



## Laura

Too cute! I was getting ready to upload pics of my crew when I saw this, so I'll put them here!

Ladies first Kida, my spayed female rescue. She is very reserved, and doesn't come running like the boys do, but she's always ready to play with me on her own! Not sure how old she is









Jack, my chocolate roan, he's almost 3 months old now









Mr. Jingles. Jack's half brother, the cinnamon roan. He is by far the smallest of the four boys, about the same size as Kida, but seems to be the most dominant. He will be 3 months in a few days too









And Milo, my male rescue. I'm not sure how old he is, but he is extra playful and gets SUPER excited to see me









And last but certainly not least.... Loki. The boy that started it all... He is my lover. Im guessing he is close to 5 months now


----------



## EJW323

Laura, if I got male rats I was gonna name one Mr. Jingles. Awesome name! 
My mischief has been the same for a couple of weeks. Just some trouble with URIs, but the girls are happy.
Judith:





















Ygritte:





















Post-introduction pics:






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky

Well, it's been a week since we lost Petunia and my ratties are finally coming around. Yesterday was the first morning that they greeted me at the cage door. I've ordered new cage accessories for them, and I'm trying to give them lots of snuggles. 

First up we have Darla, from PetSmart. Darla is super high strung, but she loves to ride around on my shoulder. She's nearly 2 and has a mammary tumor the size of a cherry.
http:// Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Next up is Baby, from the Tampa Bay SPCA. Baby is super passive, a great snuggler, slightly silly, and she loves to be petted.
http://











Lastly we have Siamese Rat, who is officially named Nina. I think that name doesn't quite suit her size and strength. She's also from the SPCA. She is as large as a male rat, and she will brusk if I put her on my shoulder. I'm focusing on bonding with her now. Still looking for the perfect name. . . any ideas? 
http://


----------



## LightningWolf

Minky - I don't know why, but she screams "Needs a name with an A". So maybe Allie/Alli/Allye, or Allison. Alex could also work. Other then that, only other A name that I can think of is Alayna (Alaina if you prefer that spelling). If you want a more boyish name, maybe also Bailey.

And of coarse, an update on my boys, sorry Rumy for filling the thread with words and pictures. No changes actually, which I am quite happy with. Hoping that the group doesn't change till at least next year.

Soda. for those who do not know, he is now 2 years old ;D and he's also a beige hooded. Not much change in him. Still as hyper as ever, though it does look like he's slowing down a tad bit. Though maybe I shouldn't say that since he keeps joining Niko and Liam on the top of the cage for napping.  

Here's him eating with Daddy. 



And in his shirt



Now onto the three little boys, aka Storm's little minions. All of them are 9 months old (well turning 9 months on the 30th). 

Liam. Black Variberk Dumbo. He's getting a lot friendlier. Though he does like to climb, he kind of started the whole let's play on Top of the cage. However, even though he's getting much friendlier, he's also the pickiest rat I've ever had. Seriously, he hates eggs (even if it's filled with yummys),and cheerios. 

Don't have a good recent picture of him, but here's him doing his whole "I Hate the camera!" face.



Bentley. Black Self Dumbo. Also getting friendlier. He has taken a lot after Storm though. He prefers to nip people instead of lick, and is way too smart some days. At least unlike all my other boys I've ever had/have, he's actually your "typical" male rat, aka Lazy. Honestly, it freaks me out a bit.

Him eating a peanut on their play table



Niko. Black Variberk Rex Dumbo. Still friendly, and still tiny. Niko suffers from a thyroid issue like Storm, but unlike Storm, he has weight issues instead of being a jerk 6 days out of the week. Though, Mr. Ferret is getting bigger.  He's finally putting on some muscle and fat. It only took about 7 months. Oh and he's also taken to trying to beat Soda's record of how many cashews he can fit in his mouth. 

Niko eating a peanut under their wheel (They don't actually use it btw).



I feel like I should include a picture of Storm, but since he's not a part of the group anymore (RIP), I don't think there's too big of a need too, unless people really want me to post pictures of him in this thread.


----------



## Rumy91989

Don't know what you're apologizing for, LW--this thread is made to be filled with words and pictures. It's so cool to see everyone's babies all in one place!


----------



## Minky

I agree, this is a good thread  

Lightning Wolf - it's funny, I was also thinking an "A" name for her. I was actually thinking Astrid, except that it starts with "ass" and it might make me giggle at inappropriate times. Bailey is a great name, too. So is Niko, I might steal that!


----------



## Emyhb22

I love this thread, I always love reading about everyone else's mischief and their personalities! 

My four girls have been my only girls since I joined here. Yet I suspect soon this will change, one girl has kidney problems and a tumour has developed on another, here is a photo I took yesterday! And one of coco bean eating cake this morning! 









(Beau, Glitter and Dash) 









(Coco) 

I am adding two hairless males to my mischief in 5 weeks, very excited!


----------



## Minky

Those are some adorable little ratty faces, Emyhb. What happened to the white one's ear?


----------



## Emyhb22

Thank you! I don't know.. I adopted all four of them as sisters at about 1/1.5 years old and it had already been munched! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rattie-love-247

my 2 youngest keepers (originally feeders who've been refused & are now too big)

Wild Bill (champagne hooded)
[URL=http://s280.photobucket.com/user/mommanessy247/media/my ratties/WildBill.jpg.html][/URL]

& his little sis aka partner in crime
Calamity Jane (P.E.W -- pink eyed white)
[URL=http://s280.photobucket.com/user/mommanessy247/media/my ratties/CalamityJane.jpg.html][/URL]

Together...
[URL=http://s280.photobucket.com/user/mommanessy247/media/my ratties/troublecomesinpairs.jpg.html][/URL]

i gave them their names cuz they are just a bundle of trouble being the younguns they are


----------



## Hephaestion

Great thread idea. I should post some updated photos. I have been busy with work and rattie health problems over the last few weeks (Maud, my avatar, had a nasty eye injury but luckily can keep her now shrunken and possibly blind eye). Rat photo shoot this evening!


----------



## Rumy91989

Hephaestion said:


> Great thread idea. I should post some updated photos. I have been busy with work and rattie health problems over the last few weeks (Maud, my avatar, had a nasty eye injury but luckily can keep her now shrunken and possibly blind eye). Rat photo shoot this evening!


Can't wait! I'm so sorry about her eye, though.  But goodness your girls are adorable so the photoshoot is going to totally make my day!


----------



## Hephaestion

Finally got around to taking photos with an actual camera instead of a phone. They are an improvement but the rats just keep on moving! The mischief is still the same but the girls are older, wiser and as mad as a ever.

Here they are.

Constance taking a moment to munch an oat cracker.



Constance looking pretty under the cover of her favourite house plant.



Maud, the lady with the eye problem showing off her now slightly shrivelled eye.



Peig seems to find something funny.



The little ones love watching the world atop books.

Monica



Hillary



Hillary on her way up for some attention



Monica just being, well, cute!



Monica just cannot get enough house plant!


----------



## CJMoore

To Rumy91989
Totoro and Cloud do not seem to have the same smooth fur as the other rats. Do they have rex fur?

To Laura
Jack has a really nice marking, I don't see that one often. Do you know what the marking is called?

Now for my own two rats. I just got them and I am still in the process of naming them. The tan self is Saki and the black blazed is Kitty. They are both females. Saki moves around too fast so I couldn't a good shot of her.


----------



## Dinoclor

There haven't been any changes to my mischief other than my ratties are around 8 months old (At the pet store we were told they were 3 months old). That means, I have an excuse to post rattie pictures! Yey! They are all now doing well. I'm spending a lot more time with Flaxie now to bond better, so she is with me a lot of the day when I'm at home.









Caramel and Snowball hang out in the cardboard castle








Flaxie noms on some food








Caramel poses in her trademark lying position








Flaxie finds some more food to nom








Snowball is too hyper to pose!








Caramel and Snowball snuggle for a few seconds and then run off.


----------



## kyzer

Awww, so much cute in one thread! ;D I think the last time I posted pics my girls were only babies! 

Here is Ivy all grown up. She's around 10 months old now. She's very independent and bossy but she'll let you cuddle her when she's sleepy (which is rarely! haha). She's just so crazy and funny! 









And here's Holly, my heart rat. She's also 10 months old and is Ivy's sister. She is verrrryyy cuddly and follows me around when I walk! 









I love this picture. I have no idea how she climbed up onto all my jackets but I couldn't stop laughing at her little face haha



This is my newest addition, Silver! She's around 4 months old now. Its so hard to get pictures of her because she's just completely crazy and never sits still lol. Her eyes are really narrow and squinty so she looks like she's sceptical all the time.


----------



## ruffles

I snapped some crappy webcam pictures of the boys with my new laptop while I was cleaning their levels...that is an 18' dresser! It doesn't occur to me often just how big they are, but...hah!


----------

